# Thoughts on Tarpon Trolling Rods



## silverking32 (Mar 10, 2014)

Just wanted to pick everyones brains on trolling rods for Texas Tarpon. TLD 20s with 40lb mono trolling **** pops. Suggestions?


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Don Savage built mine, so I'm not sure which blank he used for the rods. You want at least six foot rods. Flexible tips, with lots of back-bone. Mine are 50-80 lb rods but with a fast action tip, like a jigging tip. I have a roller tip as well. On the reels, I use Shimano TI16s on 5-20 second lines. 40 lb mono on the short lines (5-10 second) and 80 lb braid on the middle lines (15-20 second). On my 25 and 30 second lines I use Penn 30s, but that's probably too much reel. Will eventually replace them with TI20A's at some point. Since I have the 30's I put 50 lb test on those. 



There are probably better set-ups than mine but it works. 



The biggest keys are (1) flexible tip rods with plenty of length to them; (2) be sure and have enough line capacity for the reel. I like having two speed reels too.


I'm all about getting the fish to the boat ASAP and going to get the next one!


----------



## Override (Jan 25, 2019)

Scott is on the money. As far as rods go 6' med Heavy 60-100 lb with a fast tip with a lots of back bone, but you don't need that big of reels. I had talica II 25's with 100 braided line then about 100 yds of Mono 80lb test. I loved them but the where just to big for everyone on the boat (kids and the girls). I now have talica II 16's with 80 lb braid and still the 100 yd top shot of 80Lb mono. I can put 30 plus pounds of drag and that is all want and more fighting stand up. The only time I was worried about the size of the reel is during a 3-4 fish hook up and every fish is going in a different directions. With that said I have not gotten spooled by any of the tarpon to date. This setup is much lighter and easier to handle for me and all my guest.


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Override said:


> Scott is on the money. As far as rods go 6' med Heavy 60-100 lb with a fast tip with a lots of back bone, but you don't need that big of reels. I had talica II 25's with 100 braided line then about 100 yds of Mono 80lb test. I loved them but the where just to big for everyone on the boat (kids and the girls). I now have talica II 16's with 80 lb braid and still the 100 yd top shot of 80Lb mono. I can put 30 plus pounds of drag and that is all want and more fighting stand up. The only time I was worried about the size of the reel is during a 3-4 fish hook up and every fish is going in a different directions. With that said I have not gotten spooled by any of the tarpon to date. This setup is much lighter and easier to handle for me and all my guest.


right on the money here.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Pinnacle Marine spiral wrapped jigging rods have perfect action. Their White Marlin bent butt rods are more expensive, but also very good for the application. I use both.


----------

